# Well I pulled the trigger on a boat!



## rnelson5 (Mar 10, 2015)

I just finalized the quote and will be sending a check out in the morning to get my boat on order. I can't wait to see what this thing can do! I went with a 1851(21 inch sides) Prodigy with the standard hunt deck, extended front deck, storage hatch, driver and passenger half box, trolling motor plate, light bar, full floors, hydroturf, and spud poles. For the motor I went with the MB 4500 Black Death With the 32 inch outdrive. I hope these boats are as good as every one hypes them up to be!!


----------



## Gaducker (Mar 10, 2015)

Why so tall a side?  tall transom motor?


----------



## WhiteStoneGuy (Mar 10, 2015)

Sounds like it's going to be awesome. Congratulations on the purchase Robby. I know you'll get tons of use and enjoyment out of it.


----------



## derek054 (Mar 10, 2015)

Vrake, flat or timber series? You will use the heck outta that thing. Congrads


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 10, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> Why so tall a side?  tall transom motor?



Because I will be running some open water. I didn't want the 24 inch but I didn't want the shortest sides either. I don't want to get caught out on a bay on a windy day with short sides. Yes on the tall transom motor.


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 10, 2015)

derek054 said:


> Vrake, flat or timber series? You will use the heck outta that thing. Congrads



I chose the vrake. Of course it was the most expensive..... but again I will be using the boat during the summer on a big lake fishing and what not and didn't want to get beat up as bad. Basically I went with a big vrake boat with taller sides so I don't lose all open water capability.


----------



## derek054 (Mar 11, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> I chose the vrake. Of course it was the most expensive..... but again I will be using the boat during the summer on a big lake fishing and what not and didn't want to get beat up as bad. Basically I went with a big vrake boat with taller sides so I don't lose all open water capability.



Yea I understand that move. I fish a big lakes in the summer and my flat sux when alot of traffic is out. But I try to get out there early and back in before all the idiots with ski boats get out. you will like the speed of the BD4500. My buddy loves his. Should be the last boat you will have to buy for 10 years.


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 11, 2015)

derek054 said:


> Yea I understand that move. I fish a big lakes in the summer and my flat sux when alot of traffic is out. But I try to get out there early and back in before all the idiots with ski boats get out. you will like the speed of the BD4500. My buddy loves his. Should be the last boat you will have to buy for 10 years.


For the price of them it better be!!! You have to pay to play though. I used to think buying a new boat was crazy because of depreciation but my thinking has changed. I used to buy a boat keep it a year or so and then flip them. Now I am to the point where if I want to go on a hunting trip or what ever I want a boat that will get me there and back. After watching all these guys videos of what they put their surface drive boats through I thought you know what if I plan on keeping this boat for 5 plus years I better buy new. That way I know how it has been treated and maintained since day one Ya know.


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 11, 2015)

Congrats and post pics when you get it.


----------



## derek054 (Mar 11, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> For the price of them it better be!!! You have to pay to play though. I used to think buying a new boat was crazy because of depreciation but my thinking has changed. I used to buy a boat keep it a year or so and then flip them. Now I am to the point where if I want to go on a hunting trip or what ever I want a boat that will get me there and back. After watching all these guys videos of what they put their surface drive boats through I thought you know what if I plan on keeping this boat for 5 plus years I better buy new. That way I know how it has been treated and maintained since day one Ya know.



Yea I hear ya. People are hard on mud motors. You got some guys that will just torture them from day one and some guy that will only have to use them to their full potential when necessary. I think thats why I went ahead and bought a new gtr25 because I don't want to buy someone elses problems. Been there done that. You will be satisfied with that boat setup. But man as fast as everything is growing and mods to motors and boat can you imagine what they are going to be like in 5 years?


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 11, 2015)

derek054 said:


> Yea I hear ya. People are hard on mud motors. You got some guys that will just torture them from day one and some guy that will only have to use them to their full potential when necessary. I think thats why I went ahead and bought a new gtr25 because I don't want to buy someone elses problems. Been there done that. You will be satisfied with that boat setup. But man as fast as everything is growing and mods to motors and boat can you imagine what they are going to be like in 5 years?



Ya i know boats are about like electronics now..... outdated 6 months after you buy them. I really hope they figure out the efi for that 4500. I know they are in the testing stages now and i will definitely get one for it if they go public with it. I just don't think the internal mods are good for longevity. That is just my uneducated thought on that matter. I am sure a bigger motor than a 35 will come out to put on these things one day and it will be nasty when it does. It is wild the things a redneck can come up with when they find the need!!!!! I also hear ya on buying some one elses problems. If you watch some of those mud boat mafia videos you won't ever want to buy a used one!!


----------



## derek054 (Mar 11, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Ya i know boats are about like electronics now..... outdated 6 months after you buy them. I really hope they figure out the efi for that 4500. I know they are in the testing stages now and i will definitely get one for it if they go public with it. I just don't think the internal mods are good for longevity. That is just my uneducated thought on that matter. I am sure a bigger motor than a 35 will come out to put on these things one day and it will be nasty when it does. It is wild the things a redneck can come up with when they find the need!!!!! I also hear ya on buying some one elses problems. If you watch some of those mud boat mafia videos you won't ever want to buy a used one!!



Yea I have watched them. Yea I'm sure they have something in the works. I have yet to see a bad review on the suburu efi. I think they have been out for 2-3 years. Longevity is the reason I went with a stock efi. I live up here in North Ga and one day during season can be 40 degrees and then the next will be 11. I hope it is as good as I am hoping it is. Are you apart of Mud Motor Central? Those guys go out to break something everytime go for a ride. How long is your wait till your boat is done? My buddies are going to sparkleberry but thats to far for me. But I think this summer we are going to have your around Stevenson, AL. Just something small and a hangout. But not sure when or where yet.


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 11, 2015)

derek054 said:


> Yea I have watched them. Yea I'm sure they have something in the works. I have yet to see a bad review on the suburu efi. I think they have been out for 2-3 years. Longevity is the reason I went with a stock efi. I live up here in North Ga and one day during season can be 40 degrees and then the next will be 11. I hope it is as good as I am hoping it is. Are you apart of Mud Motor Central? Those guys go out to break something everytime go for a ride. How long is your wait till your boat is done? My buddies are going to sparkleberry but thats to far for me. But I think this summer we are going to have your around Stevenson, AL. Just something small and a hangout. But not sure when or where yet.


I am a member on there. Those guys have more money (or less sense) than I do haha. I was told 5-8 weeks on the boat. I may want to see what it can do during the off season just so I know when hunting season gets here but I will not make a habit out of burying it just to see if I can get it out. Every one buys things for different reasons but that one is not mine. I want and need it to last so I would rather not try and mess it up. Some of those guys on there use them like fourwheelers Jumping and driving over land..... It is entertaining no e the less.


----------



## Hunteradams (Mar 11, 2015)

I treat mine like i treat the 4 wheel drive in my truck. Only use it when absolutly need it. I bought mine to duck hunt and get me where the birds are not to play with. I know guys that put more hrs on them just ridding in the mud for fun. These same guys go out and barely kill any birds with their boats. Seems like a waste of money to me. But whatever makes them happy.


----------



## quacksmacker09 (Mar 11, 2015)

Get on MMT and weed thru the CensoredCensored. Mudmotor Central is full of 12yrs olds. The BD4500 is mikuni and heads? Youll love the boat, Ive been in a few prodigys and also fished in LA with the owner himself. He is a very very good dude, and will take care of customers. Also there is a mudbuddy specific forum as well. Listen to Deadbird8's Advice and BoatDR when he posts. Welcome to the club, youll love the boat/motor combo.


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 11, 2015)

quacksmacker09 said:


> Get on MMT and weed thru the CensoredCensored. Mudmotor Central is full of 12yrs olds. The BD4500 is mikuni and heads? Youll love the boat, Ive been in a few prodigys and also fished in LA with the owner himself. He is a very very good dude, and will take care of customers. Also there is a mudbuddy specific forum as well. Listen to Deadbird8's Advice and BoatDR when he posts. Welcome to the club, youll love the boat/motor combo.



I am on MMT but don't post anything. Yes the BD4500 is Mikuni, heads, and a Q exhaust. Thanks for the heads up. I know there are a lot of people that don't like MB motors but every one that I have talked to with the old style belt drives really have nothing bad to say. I fought myself over getting a stock 35 for longevity but again I really did not find any one that had the 4500 that had any significant  problems. Sure you can tear up anything, but with proper maintenance and common sense  I hope I will be fine. Time will tell but the extra power was worth the risk for me with as big of a boat as I am getting. I did not want a slug.


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hunteradams said:


> I treat mine like i treat the 4 wheel drive in my truck. Only use it when absolutly need it. I bought mine to duck hunt and get me where the birds are not to play with. I know guys that put more hrs on them just ridding in the mud for fun. These same guys go out and barely kill any birds with their boats. Seems like a waste of money to me. But whatever makes them happy.


Agreed but don't get on a Mud boat forum with that mentality! !


----------



## dom (Mar 12, 2015)

congrats man!


----------



## flatsmaster (Mar 12, 2015)

MMT is not for the faint of heart !!!! You will love the new boat ... Congrats ... post pics when u get it


----------



## quacksmacker09 (Mar 12, 2015)

You wont have any issues with just heads,carb and exhaust. Very wise not going with a stock 35. You would eventually have to redo the stock heads when the valves started leaking anyway. Mine started leaking under 50hrs. I could never own another stock motor. You leave so much on the table performance wise.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 13, 2015)

*two words*



rnelson5 said:


> I just finalized the quote and will be sending a check out in the morning to get my boat on order. I can't wait to see what this thing can do! I went with a 1851(21 inch sides) Prodigy with the standard hunt deck, extended front deck, storage hatch, driver and passenger half box, trolling motor plate, light bar, full floors, hydroturf, and spud poles. For the motor I went with the MB 4500 Black Death With the 32 inch outdrive. I hope these boats are as good as every one hypes them up to be!!



BIG MONEY


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 13, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> BIG MONEY



Says the man that is retired from the military and works at a chemical plant......


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 13, 2015)

And owns a time share at Disney world.


----------



## strutlife (Mar 13, 2015)

Time share. I thought you had a condo down there as your second home. lol


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 14, 2015)

That is next


----------



## rnelson5 (May 6, 2015)

Pretty much sums up how I feel right now......


----------



## king killer delete (May 7, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Pretty much sums up how I feel right now......


Come on big money it is just a bit of time.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (May 7, 2015)

thats how ill feel tomorrow at 0900 after 24 hr shift


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 7, 2015)

When she gonna be done?


----------



## rnelson5 (May 8, 2015)

tradhunter98 said:


> When she gonna be done?



Supposed to have been this week but that ain't happening.


----------



## injun joe (May 8, 2015)

I heard they went under.


----------



## tgw925 (May 8, 2015)

Picked ours up yesterday. They are swamped right now! I'm sure I saw your boat, they had at least 6 of them getting built in the shop and another half dozen or so out of the paint booth and doing final touches. We took a tour of the place and every person in that shop was busting tail, shop is full of hard workers. Heard they have 22 boats on order right now that haven't even started. They are in the process of purchasing a bigger facility to accommodate the fast business growth.


----------



## rnelson5 (May 8, 2015)

tgw925 said:


> Picked ours up yesterday. They are swamped right now! I'm sure I saw your boat, they had at least 6 of them getting built in the shop and another half dozen or so out of the paint booth and doing final touches. We took a tour of the place and every person in that shop was busting tail, shop is full of hard workers. Heard they have 22 boats on order right now that haven't even started. They are in the process of purchasing a bigger facility to accommodate the fast business growth.



Ya I know they are slammed. I believe my boat is close to being done. I am just beside myself wanting to get out on the water with these nice warm days!!


----------



## rnelson5 (May 8, 2015)

You don't remember a semi v 1851 with dual rear half boxes and a hunt deck do ya...... hahaha.


----------



## tgw925 (May 8, 2015)

Saw it!


----------



## rnelson5 (May 8, 2015)

tgw925 said:


> Saw it!



I hope you are right!! It is a tan boat and also has a light bar bracket and trolling motor bracket but NO catwalks.


----------



## dom (May 11, 2015)

I think i'll take my prodigy out today and enjoy a nice evening cruise.


----------



## rnelson5 (May 11, 2015)

dom said:


> I think i'll take my prodigy out today and enjoy a nice evening cruise.


----------



## brittonl (May 24, 2015)

Congrats on the rig purchase bro, I know you'll be happy with Chad's work. If anyone knows how to lay a boat out, he surely does. Keep us posted & wan a see some pics.

Also, running the same BD4500 for 2yrs + now & love it. Just watch that bottom right crankcase bolt ... Lol.


----------



## rnelson5 (May 24, 2015)

brittonl said:


> Congrats on the rig purchase bro, I know you'll be happy with Chad's work. If anyone knows how to lay a boat out, he surely does. Keep us posted & wan a see some pics.
> 
> Also, running the same BD4500 for 2yrs + now & love it. Just watch that bottom right crankcase bolt ... Lol.



I picked it up on Friday. I love it man. It is my first surface drive and I am not dissapointed!!


----------



## MudDucker (May 25, 2015)

I've had a little experience with the 35hp mudbuddies, since my first one was one of the first twelve ever built in the US.

There are some misconceptions here.  First, some modifications are beneficial for the motors.  For one, the mountain heads or those done like a mountain, with stronger springs and one piece valves are a VAST improvement in reliability.  The 2 part valves have been known to come apart.

Next, the crank, if not too racial, with upgraded bearings is an improvement for reliability.

Same thing with improved push rods, pistons and such.  Quality items in this line improve the engine reliability.

Where folks go crazy and where they have their problems is when they go with crazy performance cams and bore the blocks too thin.  At that point, you are basically creating a motor with much less life.

Also, those who insist upon running their motors at too high revs are pushing the life.  Two reasons, friction and heat.  The enemies of a motor.

Good mods and good synthetic oil can lead to better performance, improved reliability and life.  If you go over 55 hp, you are pushing it beyond the reliable limit.


----------



## rnelson5 (May 25, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> I've had a little experience with the 35hp mudbuddies, since my first one was one of the first twelve ever built in the US.
> 
> There are some misconceptions here.  First, some modifications are beneficial for the motors.  For one, the mountain heads or those done like a mountain, with stronger springs and one piece valves are a VAST improvement in reliability.  The 2 part valves have been known to come apart.
> 
> ...



Mud Ducker I am pretty happy with the performance I am getting so far. Today I hit 30 in deep water with two guys and a loaded cooler. The boat seems to get up pretty fast and 30 is more than fast enough for a duck boat imo. If I ever have to go into the motor for anything I may look into more mods but for now I am perfectly content.


----------



## brittonl (May 26, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> If I ever have to go into the motor for anything I may look into more mods but for now I am perfectly content.



That's pretty good speed for that setup. As long as you have a Q on it, you really shouldn't ever need any extras IMO. Bout the only item you need would be a hottie cover if didn't get one already. Knowing Chad, you prob running a 32" outdrive already too. Stick w the big blade props. 

Some other tips just for suggestion:
Do breakin service about 10hrs * I like Amsoil synthetic
Change oil & filters max every 50hrs, use high quality plugs. Also change shaft grease properly. I'd do that as well personally at breakin service too. 
Try & run 90 + octane ethonal free fuel. Higher octane the better. 
Find the boat & motor sweet spot as far as load centered & rpm & trim/spray. Then you'll always have your reference w spray & rpm. 4280 is it for mine. 
Always check as many bolts for tightness as you can, especially the crankcase cover bolts & lower right side.
Lastly, always try & avoid bumping into neutral when at full tilt, easiest way to need a tow back ... lol

Enjoy the new rig & congrats again. Prodigy Boats are the finest I've seen out there no doubt.


----------



## rnelson5 (May 26, 2015)

brittonl said:


> That's pretty good speed for that setup. As long as you have a Q on it, you really shouldn't ever need any extras IMO. Bout the only item you need would be a hottie cover if didn't get one already. Knowing Chad, you prob running a 32" outdrive already too. Stick w the big blade props.
> 
> Some other tips just for suggestion:
> Do breakin service about 10hrs * I like Amsoil synthetic
> ...



I already have a Q on it and yes I am running a 32" outdrive. Can you explain to me about the bumping into to neutral part in more detail??


----------



## brittonl (May 26, 2015)

When your running @ higher rpm & accidentally hit the clutch switch back to neural & over rev the engine. Most of the time no real harm depending on what rpm, but could be devastating if at higher rpm. Nothing to loose sleep over, just be mindful is all.


----------



## mattech (May 26, 2015)

Pics?


----------



## MudDucker (May 27, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Mud Ducker I am pretty happy with the performance I am getting so far. Today I hit 30 in deep water with two guys and a loaded cooler. The boat seems to get up pretty fast and 30 is more than fast enough for a duck boat imo. If I ever have to go into the motor for anything I may look into more mods but for now I am perfectly content.



Sounds good.  30 is very fast in a mudboat running through rough ground.   The motor you have has the mountain heads and that is the best step to reliability, because they use solid valves and beefer springs.  Valve float and valves separating and dropping through a piston is a real problem with stock engines.


----------



## rnelson5 (May 27, 2015)

mattech said:


> Pics?


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jun 3, 2015)

that looks sweet, Only thing Id suggest is reflective tape or float on those keys. First thing I thought is the dropping over at night and not seeing them. 

You might have mentioned it but what floor cover is that stuff?


----------



## dom (Jun 3, 2015)

g0nef1sshn said:


> You might have mentioned it but what floor cover is that stuff?



hydroturf

stuff is awesome!


----------



## dom (Jun 3, 2015)

nelson, if there is any extra turf laying around you could turf that yeti and have a nice rear casting area. maybe even have a good spot for your wife to lay out while you fish.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 3, 2015)

g0nef1sshn said:


> that looks sweet, Only thing Id suggest is reflective tape or float on those keys. First thing I thought is the dropping over at night and not seeing them.
> 
> You might have mentioned it but what floor cover is that stuff?


Look harder..... Those keys have two different floats on them!


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jun 3, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Look harder..... Those keys have two different floats on them!



Saw that, didnt notice if reflective or not. Nice rig!


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 3, 2015)

dom said:


> nelson, if there is any extra turf laying around you could turf that yeti and have a nice rear casting area. maybe even have a good spot for your wife to lay out while you fish.



That yeti in the pic already has hydroturf on it. The glare just makes it hard to see.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 3, 2015)

g0nef1sshn said:


> Saw that, didnt notice if reflective or not. Nice rig!



Thanks and I like the reflective idea. I manage a sign shop and have some reflective vinyl. I think I will fix it up tomorrow.


----------



## ghadarits (Jun 3, 2015)

Does the turf get too hot to walk on barefoot?? The carpet in my boat sure does.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 3, 2015)

ghadarits said:


> Does the turf get too hot to walk on barefoot?? The carpet in my boat sure does.



Nope that was the main draw for me getting it. It is also comfortable on the feet to. Don't accidently touch that bare foot on that aluminum though


----------



## ghadarits (Jun 4, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Nope that was the main draw for me getting it. It is also comfortable on the feet to. Don't accidently touch that bare foot on that aluminum though



That's a great thing then.

Too bad you can't spray all the exposed aluminum with something else that would help with the burn factor. 

If someone knows of something that fits this application please speak up.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jun 4, 2015)

ghadarits said:


> That's a great thing then.
> 
> Too bad you can't spray all the exposed aluminum with something else that would help with the burn factor.
> 
> If someone knows of something that fits this application please speak up.



You could line those areas with outdoor carpet.


----------



## tgw925 (Jun 4, 2015)

The hydroturf is life saver on a hot sunny day, but boy you'll know it if you accidentally step on a seat pedestal!


----------



## mattech (Jun 4, 2015)

Very nice!!!!!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 4, 2015)

Looks good Robby!


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 4, 2015)

tgw925 said:


> The hydroturf is life saver on a hot sunny day, but boy you'll know it if you accidentally step on a seat pedestal!



Man you ain't kidding. Did that exact thing twice last Sunday!!!


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jun 4, 2015)

try and get a few extra pads of that turf and cut/glue them to those bases. Or carpet/paint them if its that noticable on the feet. I love barefoot in a boat, but I think my feet can walk on hot coals.


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Jun 4, 2015)

Nice Rig!


----------

